# School me on the Model 2400



## coss (May 19, 2013)

Tomorrow, I'll be taking a look at a Model 2400. It recently had the gas engine rebuilt, it has been repainted, and it has a front end loader and a ROPS. I'm interested in using it primarily for bush hogging 14 acres of fields and for moving firewood around. I understand this is the industrial version of the 454. The asking price is $3800.

Are there any flaws with this model I should know about?

What would be the most appropriate size of bush hog to use with it? (The fields have not been cut in 3-4 years, but after the first time, I intend to cut them twice per year).

The loader is made by IH, but I don't know the model. What would be a recommended weight be for a counterweight installed on the 3-point hitch?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Would that be Kubota?


----------



## coss (May 19, 2013)

No, sorry for the confusion. It is an International Harvester 2400 Lo-Boy. The mechanicals are the same as the IH 454, but it is painted yellow and originally it had smaller tires and wheels so the center of gravity is lower. The target buyers were municipalities and golf courses for bush hogging, mowing, etc. There are now larger tires on it than the factory original, so it is back to more of a 454 configuration.

I've heard that the front axle of the 2400 might be different than the 454, but most everything else is similar.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If its the adjustable front axle it is the same as the 454 but it may have the HD cast axle with a fabricated front bolster assy.


----------



## coss (May 19, 2013)

Well, I went to look at and it has one problem: the PTO linkage wouldn't engage. Without knowing whether or not it will drive a bush hog, I'm not interested in buying it.

Next up on my "go see" list is an IH 2300 (similar to an IH 354). The owner says the pilot bearing makes noise for a few minutes after start-up, then the noise goes away. How close might it be to having a failure? How expensive is it to replace a pilot bearing and whatever else usually needs to be replaced at the same time?

Thanks for the help.


----------

